# Bloat? New to Symptoms



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

So I have a Taiwan Reef that has some stringy poop...at first I thought Bloat right. I've been observing him for about a day now. He is swimming normally and is eating like a hog. I noticed that he had some green string poo tonight. I also noticed him rubbing rocks (flashing???) this afternoon only once for about 30 seconds.

so....any idea whats going on with him? is this just normal for fish to get a stringy poop now and then? any help would be great...thanks

Tank Readings:
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 15
PH: 7


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

forgot to post some photos of him:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If his behaviour is normal otherwise, he sounds like he's fine. Stringy feces isn't really indicative of any problems without being accompanied by other symptoms.

His finnage looks great, very erect and he doesn't appear to be stressed at all.

I'd just keep a very close eye on the tank and make sure everyone is eating properly and behaving normally.

If you're really worried, add some epsom salt as a preventative measure at 1 cup per 100G of water. (Make sure to dissolve it in some tank water before adding it!) This serves as a mild laxative and will help clear the gastrointestinal systems of the fish.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

cichlidaholic,

Thanks for the reply....i was hoping you'd see this. I thought everything might be fine because there were no other symptoms.

I'll keep an eye on things and see how things go.

Thanks again


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No problem...It's easy to get paranoid over these fish, but it's always good to be observant and note any changes in their behaviour, so I know where you're coming from. Sometimes the symptoms they show us can be pretty subtle. :thumb:


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

so after taking another look he is fine....although i see one of my other fish developed a sore today....Its white and directly behind his right side fin. he seems to be swimming somewhat...not extremely active. Ill try and get some photos in a few min.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

these are the best i could get for now....after watching closer he seems to try and not use his right fin a lot. here are the pics:


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

just took readings:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10
Ph: 8


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not sure if that is an injury or something else. By him not using the fin, I'd bet on an injury.

It isn't cottony or fuzzy looking, is it?

I'd just keep an eye on him, keep the water pristine (just as it is) and you might add some Melafix to the main tank to aid in healing.

Should he start acting like he's sick (not eating, clamped fins, reclusive behaviour) you may need to do something else, but if it's an injury clean water and Melafix should go a long way.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Not really fuzzy but it looks more like an infection than an injury... Not sure how he could get an injury direclty behind his fin like this. Its basically a hole or an open wound... he is swimming fine but he did not eat last night. I went to the LFS and took the photos on my camera and I was told to give him a salt bath for a few minutes every 24 hours for 3 days. Should I stop the salt bat and start melafix?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The salt bath will be fine in conjunction with the Melafix.

Should the area start to deteriorate more, you may need to pick up some sulfa or erythromycin.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

thanks for all the advise kim. Without you responding to everyone's posts this place would be lost. I do appreciate your advice and guidance and I hope the others feel the same way.

Ian


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

So i gave him a salt bath tonight and after one minute he was basically giving up, Floating on his side and not fighting much. I took him out and put him back into the main tank. Then I treated with Melafix. Ill keep an eye on him.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You might try a little less salt in the next salt bath. What you're describing isn't unnatural, but I usually ease up on the salt amount when that happens and then try increasing it a again later, after I see some improvements in the fish.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

treated with less salt for the 3rd day and i have been treating with Melafix since....he appears to be doing better...swimming around more but still not eating much at all.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

just an update.....my Twain Reef has a super huge stomach...like its bulging on the sides. He is a cow and eats most of the food before the others even get a chance.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

just an update....*** since found that I have Ick also... why is this so hard and what am i doing wrong?. I've learned that I need to set up a quarantine tank to prevent issues like these. I still have 2 fish that are not eating.

hope they all make it and the problems end because this is killing me!


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i know how you feel, it never seems to end. i try and do everything right, and then things go wrong...very frustrating.. and to think i'm considering buying a 125 gallon, just imagine all the problems i can run into with a tank that size... i think i'm insane, or addicted, not sure...

hope everything works out for you.


----------

